# Ag Education



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This upstate NY farm lady is trying to educate some of the "little heathens" on the loose out there. Good short video.

http://www.agweb.com/article/"on_the_farm"_educator_advocates_for_agriculture_/

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

We all need to work on educating the public. Thanks, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

There were always tourists who were visiting the park who would inadvertently wander into the farm lot. Usually they would circle the cul-de-sac at the barn and leave but sometimes they would stop and get out and look around. 
One summer we just finished putting square bales in the barn and a car a pulled up. They were from New York. 
The father asked if they could look at some horses. My uncle Earl told them it was ok and the horses were in the barn hallway.
The family of four was hanging on the barn gate watching in amazement and taking in every sight, sound and smell.
My uncle came up to the gate with them and said "see that horse with the white stocking feet'? 
Yes they said
"Well that is my smartest horse and he can talk like Mr. ED? The children got really interested and the father said "really?" 
My uncle said yep "Sometimes I give him a ration of oats and when he finishes I ask him if he wants some more and he raises his tail and says "a few".
The father of the family got mad and loaded every one up and left with gravel flying.
Guess he just didn't appreciate rural humor.


----------

